# StudioLogic Mixface USB/Bluetooth Midi controller



## AllanH (Apr 11, 2018)

This looks really interesting.

https://www.gearnews.com/musikmesse-2018-studiologic-mixface-usb-midi-controller/


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes it does. Thanks for starting the thread, *Allan*. Videos here:





Best,

Geoff


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 13, 2018)

Cool! Cheers, Geoff.
Geoff


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone know if the knobs are “notched” or smooth?


----------



## fiction (Apr 24, 2019)

Nobody using this controller around here?


----------



## ilmai (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm getting mine next week, will post experiences if I remember :D


----------



## fiction (Apr 26, 2019)

ilmai said:


> I'm getting mine next week, will post experiences if I remember :D


Nice, curious to know if it works well. I’m looking for something to replace the nanokontrol.


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 29, 2019)

ilmai said:


> I'm getting mine next week, will post experiences if I remember :D


Thanks. I'd be really interested to get your input. I posted a question on Kraft Music's YouTube review, but they never replied. I'd be curious to know if you get any rouge data from faders and knobs when at any "resting" position between 0 and 127. Sometimes, controllers can send data when you're not even touching it.


----------



## ilmai (Apr 29, 2019)

Just got it today. I'm using Bitwig which is not an officially supported DAW so taking it into use isn't super straightforward, which I was prepared for when buying. Setting Mixface to Ableton Live mode and adding it as a MCU device in Bitwig made the transport & track controls Just Work, which is nice. Taking full use of the controller will require writing a custom script, which isn't a big deal fortunately.

Aside from those DAW-specific niggles, first impressions are that it's really high quality! The only complaint I can think of is that it's possible to move the fader caps slightly from side to side, but in actual use they are super solid. There's a bit of resistance as well, you would never move these faders by accident. Buttons are soft-ish but have a satisfying click when pressed, pots are solid and the encoder is stepped so the menu is easy to use.... which you would only need to do when setting up the controller. Other than that, the encoder is used for changing presets. Separate play & stop buttons would be nice. That's about it.

I will post more when I have experiences from actual use, but so far I'm feeling really positive!


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 29, 2019)

ilmai said:


> Just got it today. I'm using Bitwig which is not an officially supported DAW so taking it into use isn't super straightforward, which I was prepared for when buying. Setting Mixface to Ableton Live mode and adding it as a MCU device in Bitwig made the transport & track controls Just Work, which is nice. Taking full use of the controller will require writing a custom script, which isn't a big deal fortunately.
> 
> Aside from those DAW-specific niggles, first impressions are that it's really high quality! The only complaint I can think of is that it's possible to move the fader caps slightly from side to side, but in actual use they are super solid. There's a bit of resistance as well, you would never move these faders by accident. Buttons are soft-ish but have a satisfying click when pressed, pots are solid and the encoder is stepped so the menu is easy to use.... which you would only need to do when setting up the controller. Other than that, the encoder is used for changing presets. Separate play & stop buttons would be nice. That's about it.
> 
> I will post more when I have experiences from actual use, but so far I'm feeling really positive!


Thanks for the post. In watching the YouTube video, I wasn't quite clear about the modes of operation between controller and DAW modes. If you want to control a keyboard or sound module while using your DAW, does the Mixface have to be in DAW mode? What's the difference between the two?


----------



## ilmai (Apr 29, 2019)

98bpm said:


> Thanks for the post. In watching the YouTube video, I wasn't quite clear about the modes of operation between controller and DAW modes. If you want to control a keyboard or sound module while using your DAW, does the Mixface have to be in DAW mode? What's the difference between the two?



Basically DAW mode = track controller. In this mode, the four buttons in the lower right corner select between different functions (Rec, Mute, Solo, Select), which affects what the buttons below the faders will do. This row of buttons also illuminate according to the mode to visualize record armed / muted / soloed / selected tracks. Faders and pots control the volume & panning for the track in question. Pages of tracks are selected using the page up / down buttons. You would use this mode for mixing & arranging.

Controller mode = normal MIDI controller. In this mode, the four buttons in the lower right corner select between zones. All other buttons, faders and pots except for the transport buttons send CC messages configurable per zone and page (pages of controls are selected using the page up / down buttons in this mode). You would use this mode for controlling other devices or plugins.

The eight transport buttons on the right always work the same regardless of mode.

Hope this cleared things up! It's a complex device with a lot of potential, but surprisingly straightforward in use once you figure out the concepts it's using.


----------



## ilmai (Apr 29, 2019)

98bpm said:


> Does anyone know if the knobs are “notched” or smooth?



The eight pots are smooth, the encoder (used for selecting presets and navigating menus) is stepped.


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 30, 2019)

ilmai said:


> Basically DAW mode = track controller. In this mode, the four buttons in the lower right corner select between different functions (Rec, Mute, Solo, Select), which affects what the buttons below the faders will do. This row of buttons also illuminate according to the mode to visualize record armed / muted / soloed / selected tracks. Faders and pots control the volume & panning for the track in question. Pages of tracks are selected using the page up / down buttons. You would use this mode for mixing & arranging.
> 
> Controller mode = normal MIDI controller. In this mode, the four buttons in the lower right corner select between zones. All other buttons, faders and pots except for the transport buttons send CC messages configurable per zone and page (pages of controls are selected using the page up / down buttons in this mode). You would use this mode for controlling other devices or plugins.
> 
> ...


Thank you soooo much! That really helps a lot. I plan to get one along with the SL88 Studio to replace an Akai MPK88.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 5, 2019)

Could anyone with an iCON controller enlighten me, if you can basically have one fader remain motorized for track volume, while use the other to control custom CC?

- Piotr


----------



## markrosoft (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm really enjoying my Mixface so far. Definitely more intuitive to program than any other midi controller I've come across. I didn't even have to read the manual! The biggest plus about the unit is that it has such a small profile but doesn't feel cheap and is really well laid out. It's tiny in all the good ways (it's not this huge thing on my desk) but it's super useful. 

For me it solves a really big ergonomic issue: I have a pullout keyboard tray but if I pull it out to get access to all the knobs and sliders on a controller than I'm too far away from the desk (for the QWERTY keyboard and mouse). With this thing, I just pull out my keyboard a little bit and I don't even have to scoot back. 

I programmed the Mixface to send all the same CCs as an Arturia keylab and returned my Keylab 88 Mk II for a barebones controller with a lighter keybed. And using a second zone on the Mixface, I created a zone that uses the sliders to scroll through presets and then uses the buttons to work as "enter" or "next" or "previous" in Analog Lab. It's really cool! 

I didn't think I would use the DAW control stuff but so far, it's pretty great. The transport works whether you're in DAW mode or Midi mode. But when you switch to DAW mode it works pretty well as a Pro Tools mixer. @Pietro I'm not sure I fully understand your question but the mixface works well in conjunction with my Pro Tools | Dock. When it's in DAW mode, if I move a fader on the Mixface that's the selected track, it WILL move the motorized fader on my Dock (because the Dock automatically links to the selected track). But if I move a fader for another track, the Dock fader stays put. If I'm in *Midi mode,* where it sends CC messages, it has no effect at all on the Pro Tools mixing stuff. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Simeon (Dec 8, 2021)

So here is what I discovered about Mixface DAW compatibility, it is a little easier than they make it seem. Listing supported DAWs probably was not the best way to handle it as many of them share the Mackie Control protocol for controlling transport, track functions, etc. Here is a shortlist that breaks down how the compatibility pans out:

CUBASE/NUENDO - Mackie Control
CUBASIS - Mackie Control (BT MIDI)
ABLETON LIVE - MACKIE CONTROL
LOGIC PRO - Custom Control Surface Add On Plugin
GarageBand - Custom Control Surface Addon
PRO TOOLS - HUI
REAPER - Mackie Control Universal
Digital Performer - MACKIE CONTROL
REASON - Custom Add-On

It would have been simpler to say:

Mackie Control (Most DAWs)
HUI (ProTools)
Custom Plugin (Reason, Logic, GarageBand)

There are still a few things I am still working on figuring out, for instance, setting markers and loop point functions but otherwise things are working fine.

I like the idea of the two LAYERS (DAW | CTRL), as it allows you to have all of your MIDI CCs dedicated to MIDI and the DAW dedicated to controlling the DAW functions.

I also have been enjoying the longer faders as the nanoKONTROL was very small and I notice a big difference in the ability to control things in more detail, I would imagine the 100mm faders would provide even more detail.

I hope that helps.
Wishing everyone a fantastic holiday season.
Joyfully!
Simeon


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 8, 2021)

markrosoft said:


> I'm really enjoying my Mixface so far. Definitely more intuitive to program than any other midi controller I've come across.


That's good to know. I've had a Novation SLMkII for years and I still can't get Automap to work the way I want it.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 8, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I also have been enjoying the longer faders


I recently replaced a unit with 100mm faders with the Mixface - I actually prefer the shorter throw of the faders. Mine sits to the left of my keyboard, as in the photo above which is just the right spot for me too. I'm a happy user, such a great value too.


----------



## karunen (Sep 17, 2022)

Does any of you know if these controllers have some kind of screen auto off feature? My unit's screen turns off after some time (I'd say 60mins or so) and I cannot seem to be able to wake it up again. Need to restart the device.
Wondering if I missed some option or if this is a defect.
I'm using Mixface with SL88 Grand & Cubase 12.

Other rather frustrating thing with my unit is that magnetic strip comes of every other day... Adhensive just doesn't stick. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Simeon (Sep 17, 2022)

karunen said:


> Does any of you know if these controllers have some kind of screen auto off feature? My unit's screen turns off after some time (I'd say 60mins or so) and I cannot seem to be able to wake it up again. Need to restart the device.
> Wondering if I missed some option or if this is a defect.
> I'm using Mixface with SL88 Grand & Cubase 12.
> 
> Other rather frustrating thing with my unit is that magnetic strip comes of every other day... Adhensive just doesn't stick. Anyone else having this problem?


Karunen,
I have had my MIXFACE display go to sleep but it comes right back up. I think the SL88 Grand display is persistent, as I have not had it go to sleep. I also checked in the settings and there is not an option for the display timing out, so there might be a power supply or switch issue. I would also check to see if you are up to date with the latest firmware as well just to be safe.

Yeah, the MIXFACE magnetic strip adhesive is lacking, so I went for some clear Gorilla Glue and it is staying put ;^)

Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 17, 2022)

karunen said:


> Other rather frustrating thing with my unit is that magnetic strip comes of every other day... Adhensive just doesn't stick. Anyone else having this problem?


I didn't even know it had a magnetic strip underneath!


----------



## JJP (Sep 17, 2022)

karunen said:


> Does any of you know if these controllers have some kind of screen auto off feature? My unit's screen turns off after some time (I'd say 60mins or so) and I cannot seem to be able to wake it up again. Need to restart the device.
> Wondering if I missed some option or if this is a defect.
> I'm using Mixface with SL88 Grand & Cubase 12.
> 
> Other rather frustrating thing with my unit is that magnetic strip comes of every other day... Adhensive just doesn't stick. Anyone else having this problem?


I’ve been using one for a few years connected via USB. The screen does go to sleep, but it wakes up immediately if I press a button. I think moving any control also wakes it, but I’d have to check.


----------



## karunen (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you for everyone responding!

Maybe my unit is defective after all since no matter what I try the screen just wont wake up...

I've tried with numerous different USB cables and different USB-ports as well as tried running Mixface with batteries but same thing happens. I've also tried SL88 Grand with USB power and with adapter power, no effect.

Firmwares are up to date with both devices.

I've reached SL support we'll see what they say.
Sounds like something firmware update would fix, but what do I know.


----------



## karunen (Sep 18, 2022)

Tried reflashing newest firmware (1.03), no change.


----------

